

Show HN: DonateYourStreams – Fund Watsi and charity:water with music royalties - covercash
http://www.donateyourstreams.com/?ref=showKevin

======
covercash
This is the "Show Kevin" version of this submission.

It's nothing super technical, just a fun little project I did with my sister
one weekend to show the YC Fellowship folks that we can ship something
together.

Simple concept - loop these tracks on your favorite streaming music service
while you work, meditate, or sleep and all royalty payouts will go directly to
Watsi & charity:water.

In my mind it's the equivalent of donating spare CPU cycles to SETI or script-
clicking those "donate rice to a hungry child" ads.

Idea came from a combination of two things - a band who uploaded silent tracks
and had their fans stream them to generate tour money, and Taylor Swift
accidentally uploading a track of static that hit #1 on iTunes.

There are tons of ambient noise & nature tracks people use for work,
meditation, sleep, etc. available on all of the music services. The only
difference is we're putting our royalties to good use!

